# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μοζαϊκ κόκκινα και κίτρινα

## nicktzad

ηθελα να ρωτησω εσας τους ποιο εμπειρους καναριναδες αν ξερετε τι πουλια θα εβγαζε απο θεμα χρωματος η διασταυρωση κοκκινου μοζαικ με κιτρινο.
τα πουλια αυτα θα θεωρουνται καθαροαιμα μοζαικ ή οχι??

----------


## nasososan

Ποιός ο λόγος να χαλάσεις τη ράτσα;;
Μοζάικ θα είναι ώς προς τον τύπο φτερού,αλλά στο χρώμα άστο καλλίτερα..

----------


## 11panos04

Παρδαλα πουλια.Αν θελεις πουλια ρατσας δε ζευγαρωνεις ποτέ μεταξυ τους λιποχρωμικα πουλια διαφορετικου χρωματος καθως και ρατσας,πχ ποτέ ενα κιτρινο μωσαικο με κοκκινο μωσαικο(φανταζομαι λες το ασπρο με την κοκκκινη μασκα,οχι τον αχατη),ουτε κοκκινο λιποχρωμικο με κιτρινο.Αυτο δεν ισχυει στα λεγομενα μελανινικα καναρινια,οπως οι αχατες,στα οποια μπορεις φερ ειπειν να ζευγαρωσεις εναν κοκκινο αχατη,οπως εχω εγω,με εναν αχατη κοκκινο μωσαικο ή με ενα μαυροκοκκινο κι ολες τις μεταλλαξεις τους,και τα πουλια που θα παρεις θα ειναι ρατσας και καποια φορεις.

Γνωμη μου:Κοκκινα μωσαικα υπαρχουν πολλα και βρισκεις ευκολα στα μαγαζια.Αν ομως εχεις κιτρινο μωσαικο,προσπαθησε να βρεις ενα αντιθετου φυλου,να τα ζυεγαρωσεις του χρονου.Ειναι ρατσα που δε βρισκεται ευκολα.Κι αν δωσεις και κιτρινη χρωστικη στην πτερορροια,θα γινουν πιο ωραια κι απ τα κοκκινα.

Φιλικα

----------


## nicktzad

ναι αυτα εννοω.τα ασπρα με την κοκκινη μασκα.εχω μια τετοια καναρα (κοκκινη) που την ζευγαρωσα φετος με ενα μαυροκοκκινο ιζαμπελ και τα πουλια που πηρα ηταν αστα να πανε.και σημερα το πρωι που καθομουν και τα κοιτουσα σκεφτηκα τι πουλια θα επαιρνα αν την ζευγαρωνα με κιτρινο μοζαικ.απλα μια σκεψη ητανε και ηθελα να δω τι πουλια μπορω να παρω!!!

----------


## mgerom

> ..............τι πουλια θα επαιρνα αν την ζευγαρωνα με κιτρινο μοζαικ.απλα μια σκεψη ητανε και ηθελα να δω τι πουλια μπορω να παρω!!!


 Θα σου έλεγα οτι θα έπαιρνες *λιποχρωμικά κίτρινα μωσαϊκού*. Οπως ακριβώς άν ζευγάρωνες δυό κόκκινα μωσαικού και δεν τους έδινες καθόλου χρωστικές.
Ισως να ήταν λιγότερο "ζεστό" το κίτρινο χρώμα τους.Ενώ στα άβαφα κόκκινα έχει μια χρυσαφίζουσα προς το πορτοκαλί απόχρωση.Κατά τα άλλα θα ήσαν κανονικά λιποχρωμικά της κατηγορίας μωσαϊκού.Φυσικά Νίκο καταλαβαίνεις οτι δεν θα έχεις "εκθεσιακές" απαιτήσεις απο κάποια τέτοια πουλιά, και οτι αυτό το ανορθόδοξο ζευγάρωμα δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί κανόνα.Διότι τα πουλιά δεν θα γίνουν ΠΟΤΈ κόκκινα μωσαϊκού, αφού έχουν μειωμένο τον κόκκινο παράγοντα, αλλά και ποτέ σωστά, κίτρινα μωσαϊκού  αφου δεν θα καταφέρουν να πάρουν το επιθυμητό λεμονί χρώμα.

----------


## nicktzad

mgerom ησουν κατατοπιστικοτατος!! δεν με ενδιαφερει τα πουλια που βγαζω να εχουν εκθεσιακες προδιαγραφες γι'αυτο ρωταω για τετοια περιεργα ζευγαρωματα.
τα μικρα που εβγαλα (απο την μοζαικ και τον μαυροκοκκινο ιζαβελ)δεν εχουν ιχνος ασπρου χρωματος επανω τους. και πιστευα οτι θα βγουν καπως ασπρο κοκκινα.πως θα μπορουσα να κρατησω τον ασπρο παραγοντα της καναρας στα μικρα της??και ας μην ειναι καθαρα μοσαικα.αν την ζευγαρωνα με καποιον ασπρο καναρο τι θα επαιρνα???

----------


## nicktzad

> mgerom ησουν κατατοπιστικοτατος!! δεν με ενδιαφερει τα πουλια που βγαζω να εχουν εκθεσιακες προδιαγραφες γι'αυτο ρωταω για τετοια περιεργα ζευγαρωματα.
> τα μικρα που εβγαλα (απο την μοζαικ και τον μαυροκοκκινο ιζαβελ)δεν εχουν ιχνος ασπρου χρωματος επανω τους. και πιστευα οτι θα βγουν καπως ασπρο κοκκινα.πως θα μπορουσα να κρατησω τον ασπρο παραγοντα της καναρας στα μικρα της??και ας μην ειναι καθαρα μοσαικα.αν την ζευγαρωνα με καποιον ασπρο καναρο τι θα επαιρνα???


θα μου πειτε βεβαια γιατι δεν την ζευγαρωνεις με εναν κοκκινο μοζαικο να παρεις ασπρα πουλια...???????απλα εχω περιεργεια τι αλλο συνδιασμο με ασπρο μπορω να παρω..

----------


## mgerom

Η γενετική δεν δουλεύει με τον τρόπο που φαντάζεσαι.Δεν βάζεις λίγο απο εκείνο ,λίγο απο το άλλο και κάπου στην μέση θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα.
Εκείνο που πρέπει να καταλάβεις Νίκο είναι οτι, "καθένας έχει όλο το δικαίωμα να διαιωνίζει και να πολλαπλασιάζει ένα είδος αλλά δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να παραβιάζει την φύση και να αναπαράγει από άγνοια ασθενικά, παραμορφωμένα και γενικά κατώτερης ποιότητας πουλιά." Αυτά είναι τα λόγια ενός εκτροφέα και δάσκαλου στο είδος.
Δεν βάζουμε για ζευγάρωμα ότι βρεθεί μπροστά μας ,ούτε ότι μας περισσεύει. Η ερώτηση λοιπόν θα πρέπει να είναι ---Εχω αυτό το αρσενικό ή θηλυκό καναρίνι.Ποιό είναι το κατάλληλο ζευγάρι του ;;;---  Εξ ' άλλου τα καναρίνια δεν είναι και το ακριβότερο πετ. Μπορεί κανείς να βρεί πουλιά με αρκετά χαμηλό κόστος.
Να δείς πόσο μεγάλη ικανοποίηση θα νιώθεις όταν αναπαράγεις "καθαρόαιμα" πουλιά  κόκκινα μωσαϊκού ή κοκκινόμαυρα ιζαμπέλ και όχι οτι νάναι.

----------


## nicktzad

ασθενικά  και παραμορφωμένα  δεν νομιζω οτι μπορουν να βγουν απο τετοια διασταυρωση.δεν ειναι διασταυρωση πχ δυο σκουφατων.οπως επισης δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και κατωτερης ποιοτητας πουλια επειδη δεν εχουν καλα χρωματα.για εμενα ολα ιδια πουλια ειναι. 
σαφως και δεν δουλευει ετσι η γεννετικη οπως την φανταζομαι.το διαπιστωσα φετος με το ζευγαρι μου.
αρα αυτο που μου προτεινεις ειναι ζευγαρωμα μονο με την ιδια ρατσα.
και κατι ακομα:καποια κοινα καναρινια με απιστευτους ομορφους χρωματισμους πως βγαινουν?? εχω δει τρελους συνδιασμους χρωματων σε κοινα καναρινια.μεσα απο πολλα πειραματα με διαφορα κοινα καναρινια??

----------


## mgerom

> ασθενικά  και παραμορφωμένα  δεν νομιζω οτι μπορουν να βγουν απο τετοια διασταυρωση


Ασθενικά και παραμορφωμένα όχι, αλλά γεμάτα κύστες που να τα βλέπεις και να τα λυπάσαι ΝΑΙ, αν το πτέρωμα των γονιών είναι μαλακό,όπως συμβαίνει σε ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό των μωσαϊκού.Βλέπεις δεν είναι μόνο το σκουφί ένας επικύνδινος παράγοντας.




> ...οπως επισης δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και κατωτερης ποιοτητας πουλια επειδη δεν εχουν καλα χρωματα.για εμενα ολα ιδια πουλια ειναι.


 Εχεις σχηματίσει λάθος αντίληψη.Δεν είναι έτσι. Ολοι όσοι έχουμε στοιχειώδη αισθήματα για τα έμβια όντα του πλανήτη αγαπάμε, ή τουλάχιστον πρέπει, όλα ανεξεραίτως.Πράγματι δεν κάνουμε διακρίσεις ανάμεσα στα πουλιά με τα ωραία χρώματα ή στα σκουρόχρωμα παρδαλά κ.λ.π.
 Εδώ, όμως μιλάμε για πλάσματα που αναπαράγουμε εμείς σε αιχμαλωσία. Ερχονται στην ζωή, κάτω απο δική μας ευθύνη.
Ετσι ήμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να κινούμεθα μέσα σε όρια.Οταν αναπαράγουμε ποικιλίες ήδη υπάρχουσες για χρόνια,σεβόμαστε αφ' ενός τον κόπο και την προσπάθεια των προγενεστέρων που τα έφθασαν σ' αυτό το σημείο, αλλά ταυτόχρονα εκμηδενίζουμε την πιθανότητα λαθών,που προέρχονται απο την άγνοια μας.  




> ....και κατι ακομα:καποια κοινα καναρινια με απιστευτους ομορφους χρωματισμους πως βγαινουν?? εχω δει τρελους συνδιασμους χρωματων σε κοινα καναρινια.μεσα απο πολλα πειραματα με διαφορα κοινα καναρινια??


Τα κοινά ή παρδαλά καναρίνια ΔΕΝ υπακούν σε κανένα κανόνα. Εμφανίζουν τα χρώματα που έχουν κληρονομήσει απο τους γονείς τους σε τελείως τυχαία σημεία.Ετσι ΔΕΝ είναι δυνατόν να επαναληφθούν οι ίδιοι χρωματισμοί  στα ίδια σημεία, ακόμα και όταν ζευγαρώσουμε τους ίδιους γεννήτορες.

----------


## nicktzad

> ασθενικά και παραμορφωμένα όχι, αλλά γεμάτα κύστες που να τα βλέπεις και να τα λυπάσαι ναι, αν το πτέρωμα των γονιών είναι μαλακό,όπως συμβαίνει σε ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό των μωσαϊκού.βλέπεις δεν είναι μόνο το σκουφί ένας επικύνδινος παράγοντας.
> 
>  μα αν ειναι ετσι αφου τα μοσαικα εχουν μαλακο πτερωμα τοτε και η διασταυρωση 2 μωσαικων δεν μπορει να δημιουργησει απογονους που να βγαζουν κυστες???? μηπως τα εχω μπερδεψει ή δεν γνωριζω κατι??



[/quote]
οταν αναπαράγουμε ποικιλίες ήδη υπάρχουσες για χρόνια,σεβόμαστε αφ' ενός τον κόπο και την προσπάθεια των προγενεστέρων που τα έφθασαν σ' αυτό το σημείο, αλλά ταυτόχρονα εκμηδενίζουμε την πιθανότητα λαθών,που προέρχονται απο την άγνοια μας.  

σαν να εχεις δικιο εδω που τα λεμε!!![/quote]

----------


## mgerom

Οταν κανείς ασχολείται με μια συγκεκριμένη ποικιλία, διαβάζει και μαθαίνει όλα τα χρήσιμα και λεπτά σημεία που την αφορούν. 
Είμαι σίγουρος οτι αν είχες ασχοληθεί με τα μωσαϊκού τύπου θα ήξερες κάποια τέτοια "μικρά μυστικά" για σωστό ζευγάρωμα.
Το πτέρωμα στα μωσαικού τύπου έχει διαβαθμίσεις σκληρότητος απο το 1 έως το 6. Απο το μαλακόπτερο προς το σκληρόπτερο.
Τα ζευγαρώματα γίνονται πάντα με προσοχή στο πτέρωμα ώστε να μην αποτελέσουν ζευγάρι ποτέ, δυό μαλακού πτερώματος πουλιά. 
Αν το γνωρίζουμε αυτό, και κάνουμε τα ζευγάρια μας με προσοχή, τότε όλα θα πάνε καλά. 
Αν αγνοούμε ή αν αδιαφορήσουμε γι' αυτή την παράμετρο τότε πολύ πιθανόν να υπάρξουν προβλήματα κύστεων.

----------


## nicktzad

δεν ειπα οτι εχω ασχοληθει με τα μοσαικα και γενικα δεν ξερω και πολλα απο καναρινια.φετος ξεκινησα με το ζευγαρι που ανεφερα.και γι'αυτο ρωταω εδω μεσα για να μαθαινω.
αγοραζοντας ενα μοσαικο απο πετ πως μπορω να ξερω τον τυπο του πτερωματος του??και  επισης πως μπορω να καταλαβω τον τυπου πτερωματος της καναρας που εχω??
αν εχεις καποιο link που μπορω να ενημερωθω και θελεις μπορεις να μου το στειλεις.

----------


## mgerom

http://www.poc.gr/ar8ra.htm

Aν ρήξεις μια ματιά σ'αυτά τα πολύ χρήσιμα άρθρα, θα βρείς υλικό για διάβασμα.(κατέβα λίγο χαμηλά)






http://www.ornitologiagenova.it/mosaico.html

Ψάχνω το αρχείο οτι βρώ θα στο στείλω εδώ ............

http://www.birdsandmore.de/shop/pdf/...ca21be3b34eabb

----------


## nicktzad

ok  σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## λακης κου



----------


## jk21

εμφανισα τις φωτο που προσπαθησες ανεπιτυχως να βαλεις ...  ειδικα το κιτρινο πουλακι , εχει σχεση με το θεμα;

----------

